# Your puppy feeding Schedule??



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

I just started a new job where i work 8-4pm. I was feeding my dogs in the morning and everything was great. No messes in the crate from the puppy (who is 5 months old). But now that i started my job i started feeding them when i get home and i come home to find she has pooped in her crate. I was curious to know what everyone else's feeding schedule's are? And what i could do to help her not go in there. She doesnt have a ton of room in here crate. Just enough to stand up, turn around and lay down...... ?? help!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have you tried feeding her at say an hour or more BEFORE you have to leave for work in the morning. That might give her enough time to have to poop BEFORE you leave.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What is YOUR feeding schedule now that you are working? I din't really understand the post after I re-read it.. Do you NOT feed her in the morning at all?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I always feed all of my dogs twice a day and two of them get some more food as a bed time snack because they have problems with empty tummy barfing.

Is there any way some one could let them out at noon.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, i am feeding her about a cup to 2 cups in the morning about and hour before i have to leave and then take her about for about 20 mins to 30 mins. then i feed her 3-4 cups when i get home and then take them out a lot until i got to bed.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

My husband is out of town every week. and i only get a half and hour lunch. There is no one else here to take them out.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Does the pooping in the crate happen everyday? (That you work.) When you take her out before work, does she GO? That sounds like an awefull lot of food for 1 day. What are you feeding?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I feed Nikon just a handful in the morning, I toss it in the crate to keep him busy while I leave. At dinner he gets a bigger meal. Then a few hours later he gets another meal. Then later than that we do some training and he gets a little more (I often use kibbles for rewards, the perks of training a puppy!).


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well for the past 3 days yes she has been pooping in there while i am at work. Yes, she goes when i first wake up (before they eat) and she goes again after they eat. I am feeding the Natural Balance Lamb


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I was just wondering if she was feed a food that she needed less of, if she would need to poop less often. At that age, my pup only needed 4 cups TOTAL a day. (Now at 8 months she only eats 2+2/3 cups a day.) Generally. the less that goes IN, the less there is that needs to some OUT.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

i guess i can try less food.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

but i thought that 4 cups would be too little. she very very active and barely keeps the weight she has. Or 8 month old male eats 6 cups a day to stay healthy


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What I ment was I wonder if it would make a difference is she was fed a different brand that required her to eat less to stay at the correct weight. If her weight is good and poops are good on that food, I wouldn't feed her less of that kibble as she will likely loose weight.

I am guessing (since I can't find it on the website) that that kibble is fairly low in calories.(Seems like Lamb based kibbles usually are.)
Reason I say that is that the "recommended" feeding amount for a 40 to 60 lb puppy is 6 to 7 1/2 cups. IMO, that is a LOT of food. More than I would feed a puppy or adult for that matter. If mine needed that much to stay at the ideal weight, I would find something else.

Where as the food I feed, for a (50 to 75 lb)puppy under 6 months, the recommended amont is 4 to 5 cups.


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

What do you feed?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I feed Canidae ALS. A lot of folks have an "issue" with it since the formula change, but my 3 are doing just as well on it now as they were on the old formula.

Are you feeding a Lamb formula for a reason?


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

not really, i was recommended it by a few people and the lamb was around out price range and it has been working a lot better than some of the food we have tryed.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok, let me ask the poop question. With that much poop how is your dog's poop, firm/hard well formed or softer to ploppy cow pie?

The reason I ask is more food always isn't the best choice, by feeing 4 cups that is a large meal, the dogs system says OH my what a load of food, I need to kick the digestive system in gear to get rid of it, some times all the nutrients aren't absorbed because there is too much food to process.

Val


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Also I can put weight on a dog by making three meals out of the same amount of food I would give in two meals, sounds crazy doesn't it.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I would switch foods.... I'd be broke it I had to feed all my dogs that amount of food per day lol!

I'm using Wellness large breed puppy and it says for that age and weight of puppy to feed 4-5 cups a day total. 

My dogs poop twice a day (Diesel 3 times cause he's 11 weeks) and it's firm and tiny lol.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have fed Natural Balance Venison and also Taste of the Wild Venison and I will say that on the Natural Balance we had a more significant amount of poop than the Taste of the Wild. With TOTW we only had to go out to poop 2x a day, on the NB we MUST go out at least 3x. I would have stuck with Taste of the Wild but he itched more on it than on the Natural Balance. 

I feed at 6:45am take him out an hour later for about 15 minutes (he also poops on command now so I don't have to waste a lot of time walking in circles) and then leave for work. He goes straight out when I get home at 5:45, and then gets fed again. And then he;s out and doing stuff for most of the night. 

I only feed 3 1/2-4 cups a day of the Natural Balance for my boy, and I'm putting weight on him...so that does seem like a lot of food to me.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley was on Natural Balance and we were feeding her 1.75 cups twice a day. She had MASSIVE stools. we had problems with the grain so we switched to orijen. we do about 1.75-2 cups 2x a day.

We walk her in the morning at 5am (well, ok, 5:15am these days lol) and she usually goes. When we get back she eats while we are getting ready and then my DH takes her out before he leaves (pee). she gets out again when we get home around 5 and goes again (#1 and #2)... 

Are you teaching a "cue" word? When riley goes we say "hurry up!" and now she's learned that when we say that she's supposed to do her business.


----------

